# WHere can I find a TCS system?



## DRFTERMASTER (Jul 16, 2004)

Can I even find TCS systems for an everyday car that do more than the average TCS system. If so who makes them and howm uch do they cost. Is it even worth it if I do find one. Also if money was no object would you guys buy a good TCS system if you planned on racing your car on tracks and on some really windy road at high speeds?


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

TCS why?????
anyone who as TCS turns them off when they race
I driven quite a few car with TCS and when its on it really screws up your corner applying the brakes and on some cars disabling the throttle til the car is nice slow and leveled.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

or if your talking about those fancy TCS system they put in lemans cars forget it there cost more then you can afford
or if talking about the stuff in BMW and Mercs for help on slippy roads and ice forget that too because installing a system like that aftermarket would be hard and very expensive plus does anyone make aftermarket TCS for normal cars?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no tcs, but limited slips


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

There crappy OEM TCS, and then there's the fore-mentioned 'le mans' TCS. If you've got the money, look into RaceLogic.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.racelogic.co.uk/traction.htm

http://www.ooparts-international.com/id24.htm


----------

